# Taff Trail on a road bike



## it98026 (20 May 2009)

Hi,
I'm doing a charity ride on the Taff Trail in a few months time but am slightly concerned that my bike, or more specifically my tyres, won't be up to the job.

I'll be riding 55 miles from Cardiff to Brecon (and then back down to Cardiff the following day) on my Specialized Allez road bike fitted with Continental Gatorskins 700x25 tyres.

I haven't really been able to find out much about the quality of the trail path so I'm not really sure whether my tyres will cope. I don't have to stick to the trail the whole way, as long as I get to Brecon I'm more than happy to take a detour on to the main roads if that means I avoid any treacherous parts of the trail - any advice on this would be much appreciated.

If my slick road tyres aren't appropriate, and I really don't think they are the more I think about it!, does anyone have any advice on some suitable tyres I could fit bearing in mind I don't have that much clearance available on the bike (700x32/35 is probably the maximum I could fit)?

Cheers.


----------



## ASC1951 (21 May 2009)

I don't know the Taff Trail, but before the days of MTBs people were doing very rough stuff on ordinary road bikes with knobbly tyres.

You can get a pair of cyclocross knobblies here http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Panaracer_Cindercross_Tyre/5360020740/ in sizes up to 700x35.

Mind you, at that price it would be much cheaper to hire an MTB for the day.


----------



## Mike Rudkin (21 May 2009)

I've only ridden Cardiff-Pontypridd so far on my MTB and I recall small sections where I would be concerned about the surface on my road bike (which would be my preferred bike for that distance). So,I shall be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (21 May 2009)

If your Allez has the standard wheels it came with, I'd be very wary of the front wheel losing it's spoke tension (BTDT).

It'll be worth having a good LBS tension the wheels properly before you set off.


----------



## Sittingduck (21 May 2009)

I doubt your bike would take anything above a 28mm...?


----------



## bumsteer (21 May 2009)

I've never done the whole thing but some bits of the Taff trail are very muddy and best suited to mtb. However there seems no reason why you shouldn't do it on the Allez with good cyclocross tyres such as those Panaracers linked above. Check the front and rear fork clearances. I wouldn't have thought you would be able to mount anything wider than 32c.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 May 2009)

I cycle it quite often on my MTB. I have seen people cycling some of the rougher section on drop handle touring bikes. I would be loath to say _yes you could_ or _no you could not _do it on a Road Bike with TBH but a MTB with trail tyres would be my choice.


----------



## Banjo (22 May 2009)

All respect to you for doing it both ways .I am building up to doing it one way (starting at Brecon) If I cant do it on a Sunday when the bike bus goes up there I will probably set off early ,leave the car in Brecon then get the bus back up to retrieve the car.I have 32 road tyres on my hybrid ,I have done a few muddy tracks etc locally ,not ideal but will do the job.


----------



## it98026 (29 May 2009)

Well I rode from Cardiff to Pontypridd (and back) for the first time last Monday and had no problems with the quality of the trail. It was great fun actually and I was able to bomb along large stretches of it at pretty high speed (~23mph) as it was so quiet (plus I had to be home by lunchtime so in a bit of a hurry!). There were a couple of wet, muddy patches where I needed to take a bit more care and slow right down. Also, loads of glass on the path just outside Pontypridd (where the housing estates are) where again some care was required.

I spoke to my LBS and they thought my bike and tyres should be okay as long as I take a few spare tubes along. Looking more closely at my bike I agree that it probably won't take anything larger than a 28mm tyre anyway. I'm finding it quite hard to justify spending £40+ on new tyres which are only marginally wider than the ones I have now, and will only be used for this one weekend, so I think I'll probably stick with what I have.

By the way if anyone can recommend stretches of the trail I should try and avoid, and where there is an alternative road route more suitable for my bike/tyres available, I would appreciate it very much - the trail from Pontypridd to Brecon is still a big unknown to me!

Cheers.


----------



## summerdays (29 May 2009)

I too also did a bit of the Taff Trail on Sunday, just from Castell Goch to Pontypridd with the kids, and found there was so much glass at Rhydfelin that the path actually seemed to sparkle. (We hoped to go further but that would have resulted in us killing one of our children who was determined not to enjoy herself or to allow anyone else to either).

We also found the barriers very annoying sometimes only a 100m separating them with no obvious reason why the second one was needed. And can't someone design a barrier that actually lets bikes through. Mr Summerdays ended up lifting his bike over some of the barriers when he got fed up with them.

We did the upper trail on past Castell Goch on the way going and came back via the low route. We found both of those bits not well signed.


----------



## nebapneb (1 Jun 2009)

just got my giant crs 3.0 city (yes the girlie one with rack & stuff) hybrid from wheelies
i'm planning on commuting from church village to cardiff 2/3 times a week on the taff trail
just got to work out how to get on from the bottom of power station hill (and not kill myself)
and i should be fine


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Jun 2009)

Oh I remember that hill. I used to run up in when doing the Ponty 'Reverse' 10 mile road race!!! Best of luck.


nebapneb said:


> just got to work out how to get on from the bottom of power station hill (and not kill myself)
> and i should be fine


----------



## Banjo (1 Jun 2009)

did the TT today. Most of it would be fine on your bike but I think the 7 mile bank and the decent from Torpantau (heading south) will be a bit rough. I did 6 mph up the 7 mile bank due to the rough surface and I have 32 mm Michelin Pilot City tyres which are slick commuter type tyres quite rugged.I think you COULD do it but its going to be harsh on you and the bike.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Jun 2009)

Congratulations on completing what I think is the toughest section of the ride.
Not a bad climbing speed either IMHO. 



Banjo said:


> did the TT today. Most of it would be fine on your bike but I think the 7 mile bank and the decent from Torpantau (heading south) will be a bit rough. I did 6 mph up the 7 mile bank due to the rough surface and I have 32 mm Michelin Pilot City tyres which are slick commuter type tyres quite rugged.I think you COULD do it but its going to be harsh on you and the bike.


----------



## ocalld (6 Aug 2009)

I ride the Taff Trail regularly on my Specialized Roubaix Comp.
I did change the tyres to Continental Gators but they're not the greatest tyre. 

I've cycled from Cardiff to Pontygwaith and back. 
After Abercynon i found you had to go slow due to the rough ground but wasn't really a problem. 

So far i've only had one puncture on the trail, that was last night on the stretch from Taffs Well to Nantgarw (hit a big stone in the dark). 

Anyone done the whole trail on a road bike?


----------



## lukesdad (7 Aug 2009)

most of these trails are not suited to skinny tyres.the taff trail is no exception .The main problem is losing your front wheel on the loose (not funny coming home with gravel stuck in grazes all over your forearms).


----------



## calvjones (7 Aug 2009)

My commute is Pontypridd - Cardiff on the trail (in winter) on my Ti road bike with... you guessed it, Gatorskins 700x25. Have gone as far as Abercynon and the bike/tyre combo is absolutely fine.

Unlike some others I like Gatorskins. Did the Tour of Flanders on them this year - 150Km over huge cobbles with 25% sections - and they were great.


----------



## mattsccm (11 Aug 2009)

Look for tyres in places like Wilkinsons. Saw some today in Chepstow. Almost identical to the Specialized ones I have at £6.99 each. May not be the fastest ones out there but they will be great budget rough stuff tyres.
As for the bike, just be careful. That bike will really be no weaker than many cyclo cross bikes out there.


----------



## lozcs (26 Aug 2011)

I'm doing the Taff Trail with a few friends at the start of October - I'm going to use my hybrid with 35mm tyres - we're starting and finishing at Brecon - going down as far as we can in half a day and turning back after lunch.

I'll let you know how we get on!


----------

